# My Personalized Items



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I've decided to combine all my crafts into 1 thread, so everyone can see all the things I do. Those of you that have placed, or will place orders in the future, please feel free to add your pics here too! 

I am still happily taking orders! 

*TREAT JARS - $10.00 

TREATS - Sweet potato & Chicken - $2.00*
*TREATS - Banana & Carob - 10 for $3.00 (Carob isn't cheap)*

*PLATES - $6.00*

*CANDLE Holder - $5.00*

*Shipping anywhere in the U.S.A is $10.35*

***ATTENTION*** I've lost all the pictures I had one here, but here is a SLIDE SHOW of all of the things I've created. Feel free to look for anything that might catch your fancy! The PASSWORD is BaileysMommy09

http://s496.photobucket.com/albums/rr329/SassyPenguin96/My Glass Etchings - 09/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Here are some of the things I've made for satisfied Chi People so far... I apologize to those of you that I didn't post pics for, for some reason they are not in my picture file?!!! I am confused as all heck about that... but please post your pics when you can! 

*For LittleHead* 


































*For Chico'sMum*










*For Brody'sMom*










*For Jen4872 *










*For *Tricia**


















*For rhaubejoi *


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

very nice stuff!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice items...You already have my 1st order


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

wow do you ship to the UK if so how much extra?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I can ship anywhere, all I need is an address and an idea of what you want, so I can have it weighed. Shipping of glass anywhere outside of the US is very expensive, just to let you know.


----------



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

ok exspect a PM soon .. just need to wait to see what the other half thinks


----------



## MJ09 (Mar 10, 2009)

You do wounderful work! I love the candle holders, too cute...


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

hey Bailey'smommy were you ever able to get your paypal account up and running?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

No, still waiting for my bank card. Should be any time now!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

let me know so i can officially order my stuff.. I just feel more comfortable paying for them that way  i'm going to add 2 plates with Gizmos name on then, one for me and one for his previous mommy to remember him by.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I just sent my $23 in the mail. Put it in an envelope inside another one. Never had a problem that way if you don't want to go out and get a money order. Course there's always a chance it could get lost/stolen but I've never had any difficulty at all sending well concealed cash that way.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

wow you are very talented, they are Lovely.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Just added 2 more pics!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey everyone, I still have this one to sell... anyone want it? I will throw some treats in too! 


















Re-check out page 1 to see all the new things I've been adding!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

You need to re post the pics in the first page.  

I want to order new stuff. 

*-Candle Holder* . I like to have 2 please. (10.00) 
I like the Chi print on it. If it's to small to put his name in the other side 
than just Put C 

*-Your newest treats*. I would like to have 2 please (4.00)

So it's 14 dollars + shipping. 
Let me know how much in total so I can send you the money.  

Do you do *Ash tray's?* 

Other than the see thro glass. Is it posable to have colors too. 
like the Candle Holder. well have yellow, red, blue, green, atc. colors.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, another order huh! You _must_ like my stuff! hehehe 

Yeah, I just noticed all my pics are gone... I was cleaning up my photo bucket and guess they deleted when I moved them all.

Yeah, I can do an ash tray... I will need to find one first. Shouldn't be too hard to do!



> Other than the see thro glass. Is it posable to have colors too.
> like the Candle Holder. well have yellow, red, blue, green, atc. colors.


I am not sure what you mean by colored ones? Do you mean like if I got something with pink glass, could I etch it something on it? I am not sure, I've not tried that yet! What do you have in mind?



> Your newest treats. I would like to have 2 please (4.00)


 I am assuming you mean 2 batches? Which new ones are you talking about, the banana & carob? If so, they are $3.00 for 10, the carob is almost $4.00 a bag. 

Yep, I can do the candle holders with his name on the back, does that mean you don't want any jewels on the back?

I think that covers everything, PM me if I left something out. lol


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

BaileysMommy said:


> Wow, another order huh! You _must_ like my stuff! hehehe


YUP I do. 




BaileysMommy said:


> Yeah, I can do an ash tray... I will need to find one first. Shouldn't be too hard to do!


I'm so glad to here that. 
I would like 1 please.  



BaileysMommy said:


> I am not sure what you mean by colored ones? Do you mean like if I got something with pink glass, could I etch it something on it? I am not sure, I've not tried that yet! What do you have in mind?


Thats what I mean. If you can let me know.  



BaileysMommy said:


> I am assuming you mean 2 batches? Which new ones are you talking about, the banana & carob? If so, they are $3.00 for 10, the carob is almost $4.00 a bag.


Yeah the *Banana chips dipped in carob,* 



BaileysMommy said:


> Yep, I can do the candle holders with his name on the back, does that mean you don't want any jewels on the back?


No jewels just his name.  

PMme the total please.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

****ATTENTION*** I've lost all the pictures I had one here, but here is a SLIDE SHOW of all of the things I've created. Feel free to look for anything that might catch your fancy! The PASSWORD is BaileysMommy09*

http://s496.photobucket.com/albums/rr329/SassyPenguin96/My Glass Etchings - 09/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is the new thing I've created... its a candle plate, ring holder or whatever! 










ASH TRAY's coming soon!!!

If anyone is interested in any jars, plates or candle holders etc... please PM me!
Pictures are in the link under Bailey's ticker in my siggy!


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

You have such a beautiful talent! I saw a couple things I'd love to order! Do you have a website or price list somewhere so I could get an idea of how much it would be?


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Jesslan said:


> You have such a beautiful talent! I saw a couple things I'd love to order! Do you have a website or price list somewhere so I could get an idea of how much it would be?


Hi Jesslan, If you go to her first post she has put the prices. And also a link for what she has crated. You can see it in her sig with the password. 

I got alot of things from her. And i even just ordered for my cat.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you Chico's Mom! I saw the prices this morning well after I had posted the question. *Felt Pretty Stupid* LOL But thank you!!

I love the chi candle with the chi's name! I love how it glows on the wall. *Gotta Get!*


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes- Kim's Kraft's (catchy hehe) are GREAT!!!! Jax loves the treats, especially straight from the freezer. Must feel great on those new teeth coming in!


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

Bailey's Mom - Just to let you know, I sent you a pm with the 2 items I'd like to order. (I don't have your email.)


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I decided to check this thread out and see if I happened to have had any replies, I am glad that I did check! I am so sorry that I'd not seen your replies Jesslan, but I see that Chico & Jax's mom's took care of that for me! Thanks you two, you are so sweet! 

If you have any more questions, feel free to PM me! I am more then happy to make anything anyone wants!  I am currently trying to get a website set up, I want to sell my items world wide!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Here are the ash tray's I've done if anyone wants one... they are $6.00


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Georgia24 said:


> Yes- Kim's Kraft's (catchy hehe) are GREAT!!!! Jax loves the treats, especially straight from the freezer. Must feel great on those new teeth coming in!


 
omg yes! i was taking some out and some fell they all grabed them and ran i'm like nooooo they are frozen !! you know they came back for more! lol

ugh i need to order more but my money is looking funny:coolwink:


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

Very nice glass work. I do hand painted glass, but wouldn't begin to try and paint names or pictures. I stick with flowers. Thus Lindas Glass Garden.
Linda


----------

